# στρεσογόνος ή στρεσσογόνος (παράγοντας κλπ.);



## Severus (Apr 11, 2015)

Καλησπέρα! 

Έχω μια ορθογραφική απορία. Με πόσα "σ" γράφεται η λέξη στρεσογόνος, με ένα ή με δύο. Εγώ προτιμώ να την γράφω με ένα, αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν ορισμένοι που την γράφουν με δύο. 

Εσείς τι λέτε; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Ψηφίζω με ένα (από πού να βρεθεί άλλωστε το δεύτερο);


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 11, 2015)

Κι εγώ με ένα το γράφω.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 11, 2015)

Οπωσδήποτε με ένα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2015)

Στρεσάρω, στρεσάρισμα, στρεσογόνος, με ένα -σ-, αφού η δημοτική δεν διατηρεί αυτά τα διπλά. 

Όπως στο γκριλ, κάρι, πάσα, πασάρω.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2015)

Κι εγώ με ένα σίγμα το γράφω.


----------



## hellex (Apr 12, 2015)

Ενδεχόμενα μεταφράζονται οι χαρακτήρες της λέξης stress αυτούσιοι και έτσι να δημιουργείται η σύγχιση, ενώ τη λέξη στρες γράφουμε με ένα "σ". 
Ομοίως και για το press. Τα περισσότερα ορθογραφικά λεξικά προτείνουν να γράφουμε πρεσάρω, πρεσάρισμα, πρέσα με ένα "σ". Όμως σ' εμένα το "πρέσσα" είναι πιό οικείο παρά το "πρέσα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2015)

Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά!

Δεν υπάρχει όμως απολύτως κανένας γραμματικός ή προφορικός λόγος για το διπλό σσ (αν και είναι αλήθεια ότι οι εκδόσεις Πάπυρος είχαν κάποτε μια θυγατρική που την έγραφαν Πάπυρος Πρεςς και θα συναντήσουμε ακόμη τη γραφή σε παλιά κείμενα ως Ασοσιέιτεντ Πρεςς, π.χ.) Τότε όμως ίσχυε η σύμβαση αυτή, προσπαθούσαμε να αποδώσουμε τα ξένα ονόματα και τις ξένες λέξεις στα ελληνικά με όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερη ομοιότητα οπτικά, π.χ. Μισσισσιπής, μια άχρηστη και ανούσια συνήθεια, τελικά.


----------



## Earion (Apr 12, 2015)

Νομίζω πως το ζήτημα θεωρείται εδώ και πολύν καιρό λήξαν: τα ξένης προέλευσης κοινά (ή προσηγορικά) ουσιαστικά ονόματα απλογραφούνται.

Βλ. επ’ αυτού: Γ. Παπαναστασίου. _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία: ιστορία, θεωρία, εφαρμογή_. Θεσσαλονίκη: Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών - Ίδρυμα Τριανταφυλλίδη, 2008, σσ. 397-39 (υποκεφ. 10.1.3: _Γραφή των δανείων_).


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 12, 2015)

Εξαίρεση είναι η _τρανσφερρίνη_, όπου κρατάμε τα δύο -ρ- του _ferrum_ για να μην πάει χαμένο το λογοπαίγνιο


----------



## hellex (Apr 12, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, πολλές ευχές!
Μετά το τερπνόν και το πατροπαράδοτο που επιτάσσει η μέρα, η αιώνια αναζήτηση για το ωφέλιμο.



> μια άχρηστη και ανούσια συνήθεια, τελικά



Σχετικά με την ορθογραφία των αρχαίων λέξεων, γιατί και πότε οι αρχαίοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τα διπλά σύμφωνα, έχω βρεί μία σχετική αναφορά στην ελληνική γραμματική του Φίλιππου Βουττμάννου. 

Έτσι, οι Αττικοί ποιητές διπλασιάζουν τα σύμφωνα πολλές φορές για την έμφαση ή την έμμετρη απαγγελία. Κατατάσσει δε το "σ" σε εκείνα τα σύμφωνα που και χωρίς ενδιάμεσο φωνήεν προφέρονται ευκολώτερα. 
Πολλές φορές δε, βρίσκεται διπλό σύμφωνο μετά από μακρό φωνήεν. Τα δύο "σ" υπήρχαν σε πολλές αρχαίες ελληνικές λέξεις π.χ. πράσσω. 

Όταν η ελληνική λέξη τελείωνε σε "ς" εξέταζαν το φωνήεν πριν και διπλασίαζαν το "σ" στις λοιπές κλητικές καταλήξεις.

Η λέξη στρές ως ξένη λέξη, όπως είναι γνωστό, δεν αλλάζει κατάληξη στις λοιπές πτώσεις, εκτός άν της προσθέσουμε μια κλιτή λέξη. Γιατί λοιπόν στην περίπτωση αυτή να μην διπλασιάζεται και το "σ" πριν την κλιτή λέξη;

Πολλές φορές η αποβολή του διπλού συμφώνου μάς αποκόπτει από την νοημοσύνη που διαθέτει η ελληνική γλώσσα, για την οποία δυστυχώς και η δική μου γενιά πολύ λίγα έχει διδαχτεί και γνωρίζει και, ακόμη λιγότερα θυμάται σήμερα.

Η προφορά του press ή του stress πως θα αποδωθεί στο γραπτό λόγο με την ελληνική γλώσσα ή πως θα διαχωρίσουμε ότι πρόκεται για θέμα που ανήκει σε ξένη λέξη;

Εδώ οι αρχαίοι αποφαίνονται ότι αναγνωρίζεται η ξένη λέξη γιατί δεν ακολουθεί τους κανόνες των λοιπών ελληνικών λέξεων. Ενδεχόμενα για το λόγο αυτό η ορθογραφία επιτάσσει το ένα "σ" στη λέξη στρεσογόνος. 

Όμως, αφού αποφασίσαμε να οικειοποιηθούμε αυτή τη ξένη λέξη και της δώσουμε μορφή και ύπαρξη και στα άλλα μέρη του λόγου, να της δώσουμε πνεύμα και νοημοσύνη και να τη συνδέσουμε με άλλες κλιτές λέξεις, γιατί να της αρνηθούμε να συμβαδίσει με τους κανόνες των ελληνικών λέξεων;


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Εξαίρεση είναι η _τρανσφερρίνη_, όπου κρατάμε τα δύο -ρ- του _ferrum_ για να μην πάει χαμένο το λογοπαίγνιο



Λογοπαίγνιο; 

Υπάρχουν προβλήματα με τη μεταγραφή επιστημονικών όρων επειδή συχνά ξεχνιέται η απλογράφηση των λέξεων ξένης προέλευσης.

Διατηρείται το -_υλ_- από τη χρήση της ελληνικής _ύλης_ στο σχηματισμό λέξεων όπως ακετυλένιο / ασετυλίνη, ακετυλοσαλικυλικό κ.ά.

Τι γίνεται όμως με τα ferro; Τρανσφερρίνη ή τρανσφερίνη (transferrin); Φερριτίνη ή φεριτίνη (ferritin); Φερροκένιο ή φεροκένιο (ferrocene);

Θα ζητήσουμε και για τους επιστημονικούς όρους κάποια αντιστρεψιμότητα;


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Λογοπαίγνιο;


Κατά κάποιον τρόπο: θα μπορούσαν να την είχαν ονομάσει _transferin_ ως μεταφορική πρωτεΐνη, αλλά με το διπλό -rr- δηλώνεται και το τι μεταφέρει.



nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν προβλήματα με τη μεταγραφή επιστημονικών όρων επειδή συχνά ξεχνιέται η απλογράφηση των λέξεων ξένης προέλευσης.
> 
> Διατηρείται το -_υλ_- από τη χρήση της ελληνικής _ύλης_ στο σχηματισμό λέξεων όπως ακετυλένιο / ασετυλίνη, ακετυλοσαλικυλικό κ.ά.
> 
> ...



Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις είναι επιβεβλημένη: το -υλ- για παράδειγμα επιβάλλεται από τους κανόνες ονοματολογίας της χημείας και θα ήταν αδιανόητο να το γράψουμε -ιλ-. Στη φαρμακολογία πάλι, η κατάληξη -μυκίνη δηλώνει κάτι διαφορετικό από την κατάληξη -μικίνη. Γι' αυτό κτγμ πρέπει να υπάρχει όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη αντιστρεψιμότητα στην επιστημονική ορολογία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Γι' αυτό κτγμ πρέπει να υπάρχει όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη αντιστρεψιμότητα στην επιστημονική ορολογία.



Άρα, πρέπει να δούμε έναν κατάλογο με όρους από αυτές τις επιστήμες όπου διατηρούνται οι παλιοί κανόνες μεταγραφής, για να ξέρουμε ότι πρόκειται για συμφωνημένες εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## hellex (Apr 13, 2015)

Θα είναι μία σημαντική μα και περίπλοκη, επίπονη εργασία που απαιτεί αρκετή γενναιότητα. 

Τη γενναιότητα να αντισταθείς "στην κοντινότερη απόδοση της προφοράς του ξενόγλωσσου όρου – με τον απλούστερο δυνατό τρόπο – ", που επιβάλλει ο σύγχρονος κανόνας. Αυτός ο κανόνας που αφαιρεί το κροτάλισμα του μετάλλου από την πρέσα, αδιαφορεί αν κάθε "σ" μπορεί να προφερθεί με άλλο μέσο (ουρανίσκο, γλώσσα), δεν θα σεβαστεί τη φιλοσοφία σχηματισμού της ξένης λέξης, που ενδεχομένα, ήδη, έχει σεβαστεί την ελληνική φιλοσοφία σχηματισμού των λέξεων και έχει δανειστεί στοιχεία από τους αρχαίους κανόνες της.

Και γιατί να εξαιρέσουμε δηλαδή το κελλί που ως cell μετετρέπεται σε κελί, το σελλίνιο που από shilling θα καθαγιαστεί σε σελίνι ή το ράλλυ που λέγεται "rallye" πιθανά για να μας θυμίζει τον παρατεταμένο ήχο των ελαστικών.
Και το tennis; Που διαμαρτύρεται έντονα γιατί, ενώ το μπαλάκι του τέννις ακόμα ηχεί μετά την επαφή του με το terrain ενώ αναπηδά, στο τένις γίνεται ένα μαζί του σαν η κίνησή του να είναι μία πλαστική κρούση.

Δεν θέλει αρκετή γενναιότητα για να αντισταθείς για *όλες* τις συναφείς λέξεις ανεξαρτήτως πεδίου χρήσης, στο σύγχρονο κανόνα μιας ποιότητας (περί απλούστευσης) που όλοι μας θα γίνουμε πραξικοπηματικά ορθογράφοι και συνυπεύθυνοι για τη διαγραφή ισότιμων κανόνων που συντελούν στη διαχρονική γλωσσική έμπνευση, αναπτυξιμότητα και εφευρετικότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας;

Λογοπαίγνιο: Ποιά τριανδρία, ποιά τρόικα, Βράξελλς γρούπ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2015)

Ελάτε τώρα με τη φωνολογία του φαντασιακού και το αναπήδημα των ν στο τένις! Μάλλον το μπερδεύετε με το πινγκ πονγκ!

Ρίξτε μια ματιά και στην ετυμολογία της λέξης.
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=tennis&searchmode=none

Τα διπλά σύμφωνα στα αγγλικά έχουν συχνά να κάνουν με την προφορά του φωνήεντος που προηγείται (π.χ. βραχύ e στο tennis, μακρό στο penis). Σταματήστε τους μύθους για την πραγματολογική ή νοηματική σχέση των γραμμάτων με τις σημασίες. Αρκετή ανοχή δείχνουμε σε μύθους, δεν θα επεκταθεί και εδώ!


----------



## hellex (Apr 13, 2015)

Δε θα έλθω ακόμη στη γνώμη σας. 
Σας ευχαριστώ όμως, για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες που μου στείλατε επειδή και για τη ρακέττα είχα μπερδευτεί τελευταία, όταν διαπίστωσα ότι πλέον το σωστό είναι να τη γράφω ρακέτα, όπως και κάποιες από τις άλλες συνημμένες λέξεις. 

Όμως, μην αμελείτε ότι άλλο ήχο έχει μιά πλαστική μπάλα πινγκ πόνγκ και άλλο η λαστιχένια μπάλα του τέννις.

Δείτε όμως.
Όταν άλλαξαν το κτύπημα με την παλάμη και άλλαξε το γήπεδο σε γρασίδι χρησιμοποίησαν τη λέξη σφαίρα όχι ball. Αλλά και αυτό δεν τους ικανοποιούσε και κράτησαν το ten n is. 

Χρειάζομαι όμως, αρκετό χρόνο, για να εμβαθύνω σχετικά με τη ετυμολογία που μου στείλατε και να σας παρουσιάσω, αν υπάρχει, περισσότερη τεκμηρίωση σχετικά με την ετυμολογία μιαs αγγλικής λέξης και τα δύο n στο tennis. Και δε σας κρύβω ότι το penis το έχω δεί πάμπολες φορές να γράφεται pennis.

Όμως πράγματι. Και οι βρετανοί ακολουθούν τον κανόνα με το μακρό φωνήεν που έχουν και τα αρχαία ελληνικά. Μόνο που το λεξικό που διαθέτω αυτή τη στιγμή, αναφέρεται μόνο σε ότι αφορά σχετικά με τις μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις που όταν το κύριο φωνήεν είναι είναι μακρό διπλασιάζεται το τελικό σύμφωνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2015)

Το penis να γράφεται pennis; Και να προφέρεται "πένις" αντί για "πίνις";


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2015)

Κάποια σχέση θα έχει με το γνωστό _Pennies from Heaven_!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennies_from_Heaven_(TV_series)


----------



## Simplizissimus (Apr 14, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

Θα ήθελα να απευθυνθώ στην hellex:

Αγαπητή hellex, όσο κι αν προσπαθώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πολλά από τα γραφόμενά σας. Θα θέλατε να με διαφωτίσετε;

Το ότι οι ποιητές (προσοχή! οι ποιητές) ενίοτε διπλασίαζαν σύμφωνα είναι ένα γνωστό —αν και όχι καθημερινό— τέχνασμα που σκοπό είχε να μακρύνει ή να βραχύνει συλλαβές, ώστε να μπορέσουν να στριμωχτούν στο μέτρο μερικές επιθυμητές αλλά ανοικονόμητες λέξεις. Ήταν ένα τέχνασμα (νεοελληνιστί «κόλπο»). Και δεν ήταν το μόνο, υπήρχαν κι άλλα. Γίνονταν όλα «ποιητική αδεία». Τα κάνουν αυτά οι ποιητές, τα κάνουν και οι μουσικοσυνθέτες όταν «δεν τους βγαίνει το μέτρο».* Δεν επηρέαζε αυτό, ούτε και σήμερα επηρεάζει, την καθημερινά ομιλούμενη γλώσσα, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πιστεύουμε ότι πέρασε στη γραφή. 

Και πάντως ό,τι και να έκαναν οι Αττικοί ποιητές τότε καμιά σχέση δεν μπορεί να έχει αυτό δυο χιλιάδες χρόνια μετά με το πώς (έχουμε αποφασίσει να) γράφονται οι δάνειες λέξεις στη νέα ελληνική. Οι δάνειες λέξεις απλογραφούνται για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι δεν έχει καμιά λογική να προσπαθούμε να αναπαράγουμε σε γραπτό είδωλο τις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις άλλων γλωσσών, ξένων, ακατάληπτων και πολύ συχνά ριζικά αντίθετων στη δομή με τη δικιά μας. Μην έχετε στο μυαλό σας μόνο την τετράδα αγγλικά-γαλλικά-γερμανικά-ιταλικά που γνωρίζουν πάνω κάτω οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες γλωσσομαθείς και που ήταν η κυρίαρχη μέχρι πρόσφατα. Τώρα που ανοίγουν οι κοινωνίες και οι πολιτισμοί μπορεί να βρεθούμε να χειριζόμαστε γλωσσικές εισαγωγές από Κίνα κι από Ιαπωνία κι από Ινδία. Να σας θυμίσω το παρελθόν, όταν η νέα ελληνική αφομοίωσε πολυάριθμα δάνεια από την τουρκική; Θεωρείτε ότι θα έπρεπε να παρακολουθούμε τις συμβάσεις γραφής της τουρκικής; Ότι, λόγου χάρη, θα ’πρεπε να εφεύρουμε ειδικά σημεία για ν’ αποδώσουμε φθόγγους της τουρκικής που δεν υπάρχουν στη νέα ελληνική;

Αυτό που συνέβη με την αγγλική λέξη _στρες_ είναι ό,τι έγινε λίγο-πολύ με όλα τα δάνεια: σε πρώτο στάδιο πέρασε στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα, απλογραφήθηκε (όσον αφορά την ορθογραφία), και σε δεύτερο στάδιο χωνεύτηκε (παρότι δεν προσφέρεται καθόλου) και έδωσε παράγωγα: _στρεσάρω_, _στρεσογόνος_. Στην προφορά της δεν ακούγονται δύο σίγμα (και πώς να ακουστούν, αφού στην πρότυπη νέα ελληνική [κοινή νεοελληνική] δεν ακούγονται διπλά σύμφωνα;). Επομένως δεν υπάρχει λόγος και να γράφονται.


* Ένα χαριτωμένο παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό έτσι πρόχειρα είναι από τη νεότερη μουσικοποιητική παραγωγή, όχι στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα αλλά στην αγγλική: στο πασίγνωστο και αγαπημένο Σάουντ οβ σάιλενς των Σάιμον και Γκαρφάνκελ. Εκεί το μέτρο απαιτεί να τονίζονται οι λέξεις στο πρώτο μέρος (θέση) του ποδός, αλλά ο δημιουργός του διάλεξε σε πολλά σημεία λέξεις που τονίζονται ανάποδα, κι έτσι το τραγούδι είναι γεμάτο παρατονισμένες λέξεις, με αποκορύφωμα το ανεπανάληπτα παρατονισμένο δίστιχο

πιπλ τόκιν γουιδαούτ σπικίνγκ
πιπλ χίαριν γουιδαούτ λισενίνγκ​Αυτό ανεβάζει ένα χαμόγελο στα χείλη όποιου τ’ ακούει και σκέφτεται την αγγλική ορθοφωνία, αλλά σε τίποτα δεν μειώνει το τραγούδι, το μήνυμά του και τη σημασία του.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 14, 2015)

Καλωσήρθες, αγαπητέ Απλούστατε (απλουζόστατε; )  
Παρόλο που συμφωνώ με αρκετά από αυτά που γράφεις, πρέπει να διαφωνήσω με μερικά από τα επιχειρήματά σου:



Simplizissimus said:


> Θεωρείτε ότι θα έπρεπε να παρακολουθούμε τις συμβάσεις γραφής της τουρκικής; Ότι, λόγου χάρη, θα ’πρεπε να εφεύρουμε ειδικά σημεία για ν’ αποδώσουμε φθόγγους της τουρκικής που δεν υπάρχουν στη νέα ελληνική;


Προφανώς και δεν θα θα προσθέσουμε γράμματα στα Ελληνικά για να ορθογραφήσουμε δάνειες λέξεις! Δεν τέθηκε ποτέ τέτοιο θέμα.



Simplizissimus said:


> Στην προφορά της δεν ακούγονται δύο σίγμα (και πώς να ακουστούν, αφού στην πρότυπη νέα ελληνική [κοινή νεοελληνική] δεν ακούγονται διπλά σύμφωνα; ). Επομένως δεν υπάρχει λόγος και να γράφονται.


Ούτε αυτό είναι σωστό επιχείρημα, αφού διπλά σύμφωνα και ομόηχα φωνήεντα υπάρχουν σε αμέτρητες λέξεις παρότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Η ορθογραφία των λέξεων δεν υπαγορεύεται από την προφορά αλλά από τον σχηματισμό τους.



Simplizissimus said:


> Οι δάνειες λέξεις απλογραφούνται για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι δεν έχει καμιά λογική να προσπαθούμε να αναπαράγουμε σε γραπτό είδωλο τις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις άλλων γλωσσών, ξένων, ακατάληπτων και πολύ συχνά ριζικά αντίθετων στη δομή με τη δικιά μας.


Αν θέλεις, δες τη σχετική συζήτηση που έχει γίνει εδώ και δες αν σε καλύπτει κάτι από αυτά που ειπώθηκαν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2015)

(Καλωσήρθες, Simplizissimus.)

Μια στιγμή να φρεσκάρω την ορολογία, μην κάνω κάνα λάθος:

*διπλά γράμματα:* *ξ* και *ψ*, για τους ήχους [ks] και [ps]
*δίψηφα σύμφωνα:* *μπ* [για τους ήχους b, mb, mp], *γγ* και *γκ* [g, ng], *ντ* [d, nd, nt], *τζ* [dz, j], *τσ* [ts, ch]. Παραλείπω κάποιους ξένους ήχους, αλλά βλέπουμε ότι έχουμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα εδώ.
*διπλά σύμφωνα* (που προφέρονται σαν ένα): *κκ, λλ, μμ, νν, ππ, ρρ, σσ, ττ* και σε ξενόφερτες: *ββ* (_Σάββατο_), *δδ* (_Αρμαγεδδών_), *φφ* (παλιός _καφφές_, μεσαιωνικό _αφφρόντο_).

Η συζήτηση εδώ αφορά τα *διπλά σύμφωνα*. 

Σε ελληνικές λέξεις διατηρούμε τα διπλά σύμφωνα (_κάλλος, συλλογή_). Στις ξενόφερτες διατηρούσαμε πριν την απλογράφηση την εικόνα του διπλού συμφώνου. Π.χ. _τέννις_ από το αγγλικό _tennis_ ή _ρακέττα_ από το ιταλικό _racchetta_ ή το γαλλικό _raquette_. Δεν κρατούσαμε τα διπλά σύμφωνα για να διατηρήσουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη προφορά, ούτε έχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη προφορά αυτά τα διπλά στις ξένες γλώσσες. Ας λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι το _τέννις_ στα ισπανικά είναι _tenis_, ενώ η ρακέτα είναι _racket_ ή _racquet_ στα αγγλικά και _raqueta_ στα ισπανικά. Τα ιταλικά και τα ισπανικά έχουν απλοποιήσει πολλά απ’ αυτά τα διπλά σύμφωνα.

Οπότε, ξανά: αυτά τα διπλά σύμφωνα μπορούν να έχουν κάποια εξήγηση στην ιστορία των ξένων λέξεων, σπάνια ηχομιμητική, αλλά καταργήθηκε η διατήρησή τους στη μεταγραφή των προσηγορικών στα ελληνικά, για λόγους που ήδη εξηγήθηκαν.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> ούτε έχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη προφορά αυτά τα διπλά στις ξένες γλώσσες


Αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο· πρβλ. s/ss, z/zz.


----------



## Simplizissimus (Apr 14, 2015)

Γεια σας, Νίκελ και dharvatis. 

Προκάλεσα μια μικροσύγχυση άθελά μου: έπρεπε να πω ότι στην πρότυπη κοινή νέα ελληνική δεν προφέρουμε *διπλά όμοια σύμφωνα*. (Ξαναλέω ότι μιλάμε για την πρότυπη νέα ελληνική κι όχι για διαλέκτους, έτσι; ). Ένα παράδειγμα ήθελα να δώσω και πιάστηκα από το σίγμα, μια και γι’ αυτό μας μιλούσε η hellex.

Τελικά, dharvatis, δεν βλέπω να διαφωνούμε σε κάτι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2015)

Simplizissimus said:


> ... * Ένα χαριτωμένο παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό έτσι πρόχειρα είναι από τη νεότερη μουσικοποιητική παραγωγή, όχι στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα αλλά στην αγγλική: στο πασίγνωστο και αγαπημένο Σάουντ οβ σάιλενς των Σάιμον και Γκαρφάνκελ. ...



Καλώς ήρθες, Simplizissimus! Ακόμα κι αν το πρώτο σου ποστ εδώ είχε μόνο αυτό το παράδειγμα, καλοδεχούμενο θα ήταν.



Simplizissimus said:


> ... Οι δάνειες λέξεις απλογραφούνται για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι δεν έχει καμιά λογική να προσπαθούμε να αναπαράγουμε σε γραπτό είδωλο τις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις άλλων γλωσσών, ξένων, ακατάληπτων και πολύ συχνά ριζικά αντίθετων στη δομή με τη δικιά μας. ...



And the vision that was planted in my brain our brains still remains within the sound of silence...
It'd better stay that way, silent.


----------



## Simplizissimus (Apr 14, 2015)

Γεια σου κι εσένα, daeman. Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε το αστείο μου. 

Μου επιτρέπεις να σου προσφέρω κι εγώ ένα κατιτί με τη σειρά μου; Αφού πιάσαμε τα Silence, πάρε κι αυτό:






Depeche Mode. _Enjoy The Silence_


----------



## hellex (Apr 15, 2015)

> Δεν επηρέαζε αυτό, ούτε και σήμερα επηρεάζει, την καθημερινά ομιλούμενη γλώσσα, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πιστεύουμε ότι πέρασε στη γραφή.



Κυττάξτε, έχουμε διαφωνία. 

Θεωρώ ότι οι ποιητές, κυρίως στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, είναι και δημιουργοί και διαμορφωτές της γλώσσας διότι, δεν τη μεταβάλλουν με μοναδικό σκοπό την καινοτομία και την αυταρέσκεια αλλά τη διαχρονική αναγνωρισιμότητα. 
Γιατί, διαχρονικά, οι ποιητές χειρίζονται τη γλώσσα με προσπάθεια για τη γλώσσα (να μη δυσαρεστήσουν τους συγχρόνους τους) και ηθικό χρέος (να σεβαστούν τη γλώσσα των προγενέστερων γιατί δε θέλουν με εκείνα που θα γράψουν να στερηθούν τον πλούτο του λόγου εκείνων). Παίρνουν δηλαδή το αρχικό ιδίωμα (λέξη της τοπικής διαλέκτου) και δημιουργούν νέες λέξεις ή το μετασχηματίζουν με σεβασμό στο ίδιο το ιδίωμα. 

Αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι το ουσιώδες στην "ποιητική άδεια" δηλαδή η αναγνωρισιμότητα της διαδικασίας που παρέχει στους ποιητές το δικαίωμα να δημιουργούν λέξεις ή να μετασχηματίζουν το ιδίωμα.

Φυσικά, όλες οι λέξεις που προκύπτουν από τους ποιητές δεν οικειοποιούνται στην καθημερινότητα του κοινού βίου. Όλες όμως εξετάζονται και ελέγχονται αν πληρούν τους κανόνες και μετά ενσωματώνονται στον πλούτο των ιδιωμάτων της επίσημης γλώσσας.



> Θεωρείτε ότι θα έπρεπε να παρακολουθούμε τις συμβάσεις γραφής της τουρκικής;



Σε αυτό το ερώτημά σας θα σας παραθέσω απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο: 
https://books.google.gr/books?id=NE...a=X&ei=5U0sVdD4C4zfPc_TgaAI&ved=0CFQQ6AEwCThQ
που με εκφράζει απόλυτα.

And yet it is strange with what firm resistance, not only the radical parts of words, but even single letters also, maintain themselves against the corroding influences of time and the power of change from whatever source.​
Κοιτάξτε, πιστεύω ότι στο πρέσσα, πρεσσάρω, πρεσσάρισμα τα δύο "σ" πρέπει να μείνουν, για την κάθε στιγμή που κάποιοι χρήστες ελληνικής γλώσσας αναρρωτηθούν γιατί βρίσκονται εκεί. Να υπάρχει και τότε η ιχνιλασιμότητα προς την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα, για να μπορούν να ερευνήσουν και να κατανοήσουν καλύτερα τους αρχαίους έλληνες και ίσως να θελήσουν να τους μιμηθούν και να γίνουν και εκείνοι ποιητές, χωρίς να έχει ήδη απωλεστεί το δικαίωμά τους στην αναγνωρισιμότητα της διαδικασίας που χρησιμοποιούν, πως φτιάχνουν νέες ελληνικές λέξεις ή μετασχηματίζουν τα ιδιώματα.

Και επειδή, είναι γενικότερη η ανάγκη του ανθρώπου για απλοποίηση και ειδικά, στη γλώσσα η ανάγκη αυτή ενισχύεται από την ανάγκη να δανειζόμαστε ή να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις άλλων γλωσσών για να επικοινωνούμε ευκολότερα με τους άλλους, έτσι οδηγούμε σε ανεργία το ελληνικό ιδίωμα, σιγά- σιγά, ηθελημένα ή άθελα.

Τα τουρκικά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Οι αραβικές ή οι ινδικές και κινέζικες λέξεις μου φαίνεται πιό δύσκολο να ενσωματωθούν στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Αυτό γιατί, η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει πάμπολες τουρκικές λέξεις που ενσωματώθηκαν με άνεση. Εύλογο, όσο αναλογίζομαι την οικειότητα του παππού και της γιαγιά μου με την τουρκική γλώσσα, όταν ήμουν παιδί και τους επισκεπτόμουν στα Άβδηρα.

Όμως γιατί, να γράψουμε στην ελληνική γλώσσα μια ξένη λέξη σ' ένα κείμενό μας; Από εκεί θα ξεκινήσω για να σπαντήσω στο ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα που μου θέσατε προσωπικά και μετά στο πως οφείλουμε να γράφουμε ξένες λέξεις στα ελληνικά κείμενά μας. 

Πιστεύω ότι γράφουμε για να μοιραστούμε με άλλους ή να αποτυπώσουμε για λογαριασμό μας, στην μελλοντική στιγμή, τους ήχους που ακούμε (στα αυτιά μας, στο πνεύμα μας και στη ψυχή μας). Δανείζουμε τον ήχο μας στο μέλλον.
Και ότι η γλώσσα που μπορεί να αποδώσει με τη γραφή καλύτερα αυτόν τον ήχο είναι η αρχαία ελληνική. 
Και αυτό, όχι τυχαία, αλλά γιατί, τότε έδιναν σημασία οι άνθρωποι σ' αυτό. Και εσείς συμφωνείτε, άλλωστε, στο ότι οι νεοέλληνες δε δίνουμε ιδιαίτερη σημασία στον ήχο (την προφορά) όταν μιλάμε και κατά συνέπεια, σύμφωνα με την άποψή μου, όταν γράφουμε. 
Αν λοιπόν πρέπει να αποτυπώσουμε με τη γραφή σ' κείμενό μας μια ξένη λέξη, δηλαδή έναν ξένο προς εμάς ήχο, η αρχαία ελληνική μάς βοηθάει καλύτερα γιατί γράφει τους ήχους-το νόημα των οποίων πριν τη γραφή έχουμε αποδεχτεί πως ταιριάζει στη γραπτή επικοινωνία μας- με ακρίβεια και πιστότητα πλησιέστερη στον ήχο που ακούμε.

Πρέπει όμως να ακούσουμε σωστά τον ήχο του άλλου και στη συνέχεια να τον αποτυπώσουμε με γνώμονα τους κανόνες γραφής της αρχαίας ελληνικής.
Δηλαδή πρώτα να φτιάξουμε τη λέξη ήχου που θα αποτελεί νέο ιδίωμα ελληνικής λέξης. Στη συνέχεια οι κανόνες ακόμη και της νεοελληνικής μας , βοηθούν κάθε λέξη και να κλιθεί και να συνδεθεί και να γίνει πηγή έμπνευσης νέων λέξεων. 

Σημασία όμως δεν έχει τι πιστεύω αλλά πόσοι αναγνωρίζουν την άποψή μου πώς λέξεις σαν το "stress"και το "press"μεταφέρουν σιριστικό ήχο. 
Και ότι, ο κανόνας διπλασιασμού δεν είναι για να γίνει πιο περίπλοκη η γραφή της λέξης, αλλά από μεράκι και μίμηση πράξης, ισότιμη με το μεράκι και τη μίμηση πράξης των αρχαίων ελλήνων και οφείλουμε να κουβαλά όλη την ελληνοβρετανική προσπάθεια εάν δανειστούν τη "στρεσογόνος". Και για να θελήσουν να τη δανειστούν πρέπει το "stresogonos" να τους θυμίζει και κάτι από το "stress". Πως αλλιώς δεν θα αλληλομπερδευόμαστε με τα δάνεια αν θα μας χρειαστεί στη συνέχεια σε δάνειο αυτή η νέα τους λέξη;
Σε τι θα διέφερε μια ανάλογη διαδικασία στην τουρκική ή άλλης γλώσσας λέξη;


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2015)

Πώς συνδέεται η ιχνηλασιμότητα προς την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα με το διπλό σύμφωνο σε μια ξένη λέξη όπως η πρέσα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2015)

> nickel: ούτε έχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη προφορά αυτά τα διπλά στις ξένες γλώσσες
> Zaz: Αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο· πρβλ. s/ss, z/zz.



Ναι, τα συριστικά είναι ιστορία ολόκληρη και κακώς τα τσουβάλιασα. Μπορεί ένα συριστικό να έχει πολλαπλές προφορές (π.χ. αγγλικό s > , [z], [ʃ]) ή να δίνουν συμβατικές λύσεις [γαλλικό s και ss]. Πάντως δεν ξέρω γλώσσα όπου τα δύο s να έχουν μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια από το ένα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2015)

Hellex, το μπουρδούκλωμα είναι απίστευτο. Αν σε ενδιαφέρουν αυτά τα θέματα, να βρούμε μια καλή βιβλιογραφία και να κάνεις ένα καλό ρισέτ. Δεν υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια συζήτησης όταν δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ούτε στις πιο απλές αρχές. Αλλά σου το λέω εγγυημένα, και βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά, ότι δεν υπάρχει συνοχή, συνέπεια ή λογική στα γλωσσολογικά που γράφεις και άδικα προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις. Καλύτερα να αφιερώσεις το χρόνο σου στο διάβασμα κάποιων αξιόπιστων γλωσσολογικών συγγραμμάτων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 15, 2015)

Εγώ θα σχολιάσω μόνο δυο πράγματα. Το πρώτο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο της "ιχνηλασιμότητας" ξένης λέξης στα αρχαία ελληνικά. Δεν υπήρχε τρόπος για τον αρχαίο Έλληνα να ξεχωρίσει π.χ. ότι ο χαλκός, ο ελέφαντας και ο χρυσός ήταν ξένες λέξεις. Το αντίθετο, οι ξένες λέξεις συχνά προσαρμόζονταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα και εξελληνίζονταν ηχητικά και μορφολογικά.

Το δεύτερο είναι ότι η ποιητική άδεια είναι ακριβώς ο απογαλακτισμός της τέχνης από την κανονική χρήση του εκφραστικού της μέσου (γλώσσα). Οι λέξεις, τα σχήματα και όλα τα γλωσσικά στοιχεία μπορεί να παίζουν τον συνηθισμένο τους ρόλο σε ένα έργο ποίησης ή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούνται με εντελώς διαφορετικό τρόπο. Μπορεί οι λέξεις να σημαίνουν εντελώς άλλα πράγματα, τα σημεία στίξης να χρησιμοποιούνται για άλλο λόγο από την στίξη του κειμένου και γενικά το ίδιο ισχύει και για όλα τα υπόλοιπα: εκφραστικά σχήματα, σύνταξη, γραμματική, γράμματα, τόνοι, καλλιγραφικά στοιχεία, κτλ.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υφίσταται κάποιος αναγκαίος σεβασμός στην γλώσσα και στους κανόνες της. Όπως οι εικαστικές τέχνες δεν παίζουν πάντα με τους κανόνες της γεωμετρίας και του ρεαλισμού, έτσι και η ποίηση δεν παίζει πάντα με τους κανόνες της γλώσσας, που είναι το μέσο της έκφρασης της τέχνης και όχι το περιεχόμενό της.


----------

